# Can anyone ID this faucet?



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi;
I need to buy some new parts for the kitchen faucet, but don't know the brand.
Below is a photo. Any idea of the brand?

Thanks


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

That red and blue circle just says "Moen" to me. Plus the loop handle is similar to a very expensive (good God, man!) Moen faucet that I recently looked at.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm thinking Moen as well.

If you need to buy parts, remove whatever you're replacing and take it with you to the store. There are just too many options otherwise.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you very much!
You say expensive? My mom tells me that when they had it installed, the plumber said it was "state of the art".
If it's expensive, then all the more reason to fix it, rather than replace it!

I will take the parts to my local HD, if they don't have anything, there's a real plumbing supply store nearby.

FW


----------



## angelgrace58 (Oct 25, 2008)

*How about this faucet?*

Does anyone know who makes this faucet? I just installed it for the first time. It is over 12 years old from my old kitchen & bath showroom I had many many years ago. I can't for the life of me remember what company it came from. I would like to look up the company to see if I can get info on it. 

It is the weirdest faucet in that you would think that to turn it off you would push the handle down but it is just the opposite and when you push the handle on the sprayer, the flow from the faucet doesn't go off. Did the plumber install it correctly or is the faucet gone bad from sitting all those years?

It's a beautiful faucet so I would like to keep it but I sure don't like how it works


----------



## faucetman886 (Oct 20, 2008)

*LOOKs old and Moen to me also*

That is a Moen logo and although it may have done you well for all these years I believe you can find a great replacement for little more than the cost of running around every where trying to find the parts to fix this one. While you have it to fix it, trash and install a new one.
Richard


----------



## Reilley (Sep 4, 2008)

I have seen cheap no-name faucets with the same red/blue dot on them. If it were an expensive Moen one would think it would be branded somewhere on the unit, perhaps on the rear (check with a mirror).


----------

